
Cilium/cilium: Linux Native, HTTP Aware Networking and Security for Containers - Daviey
https://github.com/cilium/cilium
======
Daviey
Based on a new Linux kernel technology called eBPF. These seems to put ipv6
first.

Need to compare how the end result functions compared to weave.

